# CSTimer Virtual Cube Discussion and Accomplishment Thread



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ask any questions or share any achievements that you've had on the CSTimer virtual cube! A lot of people have been getting into this recently, including myself, so I figured that it would be good to have a thread about it.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

Current PB: 16.75 (3.28 TPS)

I think the most important thing to master for virtual cube beginners is practicing common triggers, like sexy and its inverse, sledge and hedge, specific F2L cases, etc.

*virtual coob is very pog*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Current PB: 16.75 (3.28 TPS)
> 
> I think the most important thing to master for virtual cube beginners is practicing common triggers, like sexy and its inverse, sledge and hedge, specific F2L cases, etc.
> 
> Virtual coob is really fun lol


My current PB is a 19.73 after maybe 2 total hours of practice. To me, it's kind of like solving the cube all over again (or at least attempting to speedsolve it). You need to get good at certain moves, triggers and algs, just like you said. It is also strangly addicting lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

I find the recognition really hard TBH the weird see-through aspect confuses me

Yesss a 54 with 1.05 tps
EDIT: 53 with 1.06 tps


----------



## Eamon (Dec 23, 2020)

*gj*


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Eamon said:


> *View attachment 14334gj*


Whats the fuss with 69 anyway?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Whats the fuss with 69 anyway?


When you’re older...

I got a sub-20 after about 250 solves just yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> When you’re older...
> 
> I got a sub-20 after about 250 solves just yesterday afternoon!


please...
-pleading puppy dog eyes-


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> please...
> -pleading puppy dog eyes-


The message would be deleted in about .1 seconds of a moderator seeing it. It's not like you need to know, just say it really stupidly often and laugh whenever anyone says it. 
On the next episode of life lessons, DNF will.......


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The message would be deleted in about .1 seconds of a moderator seeing it. It's not like you need to know, just say it really stupidly often and laugh whenever anyone says it.
> On the next episode of life lessons, DNF will.......


just from the reaction I can guess
......... teach you why online safety is useless because if people want to know about you they just hack the government databases anyway!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> just from the reaction I can guess
> ......... teach you why online safety is useless because if people want to know about you they just hack the government databases anyway!


Nope, online safety is important. Also it is fun to talk about wanting a product near your phone and watch an ad for it pop up!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

anyway a low 53 with 1.1 tps


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

bruh and i thought i had fast improvement






this is literally max's second day


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> bruh and i thought i had fast improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this no fair. life be sad


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

how do you even open the virtual cube?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Milominx said:


> how do you even open the virtual cube?


You press settings, timer, then input times with which should be by default set to timer. Change that to virtual








What are the controls for 5x5 virtual?


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> You press settings, timer, then input times with which should be by default set to timer. Change that to virtual


ok thx



Jam88 said:


> You press settings, timer, then input times with which should be by default set to timer. Change that to virtual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also how do you see controls


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Milominx said:


> also how do you see controls


----------



## Josh_ (Dec 23, 2020)

CSTimer should add a virtual clock.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> CSTimer should add a virtual clock.


Yeah, it wouldn't be that hard to make either. Here is what comes up when you try to do virtual clonk


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

Milominx said:


> also how do you see controls


click csTimer logo and go to keyboard shortcuts


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

How long did it take for you to learn the controls and is it cheating to have them next to you?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

Milominx said:


> How long did it take for you to learn the controls and is it cheating to have them next to you?


1. It took me around 30 solves to get comfortable with the basic controls.
2. I wouldn't recommend having the controls next to you, not because it's "cheating" but because not having the controls forces you to remember which key does what move.

For starting out, I'd recommend memorizing how to do the basic moves R, L, U, and F as well as the various rotations x, y, z. These are the most important controls. Then I'd recommend learning one extra move at a time (D, B, M, wide moves, etc)

When learning a move make sure you know the keys for *both clockwise and counterclockwise*


----------



## gruuby (Dec 23, 2020)

My pb is around 15 for virtual cube, but I thought I would show you Dylan Miller doing it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> My pb is around 15 for virtual cube, but I thought I would show you Dylan Miller doing it.


this is a faster one:




his best ao5 on virtual is 5.33, but sadly it isnt on cam. Funnily enough, MichaelZRC posted a comment on it, his username is JWS on youtube. And i also found that he does tetris, cool! anyway lets get back on topic.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

My first solve! Quite slow but its 8:10.87


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

Milominx said:


> My first solve! Quite slow but its 8:10.87


Here's mine:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-24
single: 8:41.81

Time List:
1. 8:41.81 R D' F' D2 F U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F U L' D2 F2 L F R2

137 turns, 0.26 TPS lol


----------



## Milominx (Dec 24, 2020)

I practiced a bit and now i average 2:30ish.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> this is a faster one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's @RadicalMacaroni on the forums.
Sorry for the mention


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 24, 2020)

I find CsTimer Virtual Cube weird. I try to solve it but don't know the controls. Do now though thanks to someone on this discussion. Hope to improve


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> He's @RadicalMacaroni on the forums.
> Sorry for the mention


ohhh its that guy who has like a sub 6 ao5 with ZZ


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

What's the keymap for puzzles like squan, megaminx etc?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 24, 2020)

43 with 1.28 tps
EDIT: my tps is always in like 1.3/1.4


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm starting to get around 3 tps on average


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2020)

After around 10 solves, I got...

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-12-25
avg of 5: 4:22.049

Time List:
1. 5:17.859+ F' U' L' F' B D R' U' F D B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D'
2. (2:26.182) U' F R2 U2 F R' D' R2 B L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2
3. 4:09.862 D' B U' R' B2 U' L2 F U L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2
4. (6:15.671) R' U B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U R2 U2 F' D R2 B' D' L2 F' L' F2
5. 3:38.426 F2 R F' B2 U' D2 B' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L F

....My first sub 5 Ao5 and a sub 3 PB yay!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-12-26
avg of 5: 3:30.406

Time List:
1. 3:38.426 F2 R F' B2 U' D2 B' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L F
2. (4:52.203) L2 F D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F' L' B' D' R' D L2 B
3. 3:29.391 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 B2 R' B' F2 U' B2 F' L' F2 L' U
4. (2:49.504) D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D2 B' L2 R2 U' L D' F' L B F2 R' U
5. 3:23.401 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' L U' R' U2 B' F2 U F2 D2

Sub 4 Ao5 yes!!!!.....

Generated By csTimer+ on 2020-12-26
single: 1:59.751

Time List:
1. 1:59.751 L2 R2 B' F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D B2 L2 D B R2 D' F

...With a Sub 2 PB too!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 26, 2020)

I've stopped practicing, kinda lost interest after becoming global sub 25 :/


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Dec 29, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> He's @RadicalMacaroni on the forums.
> Sorry for the mention



...I'm not MichaelZRC or dylan miller, I don't understand who you guys were referring to

Also, I don't know if I'm allowed to post an invite link here or not, but I made a virtual cube discord about a month ago if anybody wants to join.









Join the Virtual Cubers Discord Server!


Check out the Virtual Cubers community on Discord - hang out with 61 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 29, 2020)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> ...I'm not MichaelZRC or dylan miller, I don't understand who you guys were referring to


JWS, Your YT username


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Dec 29, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> JWS, Your YT username


But you were talking about michaelzrc and dylan miller, i was confused why my username was being mentioned


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 1, 2021)

36.158 single with 57 moves and 1.57 tps
EDIT: ridiculous scramble! D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 L B U' F' L F2 D' R F2


----------



## gruuby (Jan 21, 2021)

I got a 12 single and a 17 ao5 on this.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

globally sub 22 now


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> globally sub 22 now


I like how you almost match my 3x3 average with a keyboard


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 23, 2021)

First sub-13 with some pretty good TPS and efficiency.


Spoiler






EDIT: lol I got this high TPS solve immediately after:


Spoiler


----------



## Milominx (Jan 24, 2021)

I avg about 1 min know


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
single: 10.000

Time List:
1. 10.000 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U F' R2

10.000 2x2 single lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

It took me 16 minutes, but I solved a virtual 4x4


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

12.82 PB single! I'm globally sub 20


----------



## Scollier (Feb 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> View attachment 14864
> It took me 16 minutes, but I solved a virtual 4x4



What website is that?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> What website is that?


speedcube.site


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> speedcube.site


I think the key binds are pretty good on that website. Prefer that over CsTimer Virtual Cube, although I have never solved a virtual cube so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

I am now 10th on the speedcube.site 2x2 rankings





speedcube.site







speedcube.site


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 9, 2021)

6th place on speedcube.site 2x2 rankings


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Uggghhhhhh I wish I would have gotten this scramble on a real cube.

R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' U L D2 L2 R'

I still got a 10.74 virtually, which is my PB by a lot.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Uggghhhhhh I wish I would have gotten this scramble on a real cube.
> 
> R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' U L D2 L2 R'
> 
> I still got a 10.74 virtually, which is my PB by a lot.


White cross is looking juicy...


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Uggghhhhhh I wish I would have gotten this scramble on a real cube.
> 
> R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' U L D2 L2 R'
> 
> I still got a 10.74 virtually, which is my PB by a lot.


Holy crap what is that???!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-20
single: 2.883

Time List:
1. 2.883 F2 U2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 F'

I wish I got this scram on a real 2x2 lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-20
> single: 2.883
> 
> Time List:
> ...


that's not even that great a scramble. 9 moves is good, but it's not going to get you any WRs


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 10, 2021)

I solved a virtual 4x4 for the first time in 13 minutes . Thank god I didn't mess up OLL parity.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-10
single: 13:21.555

Time List:
1. 13:21.555 U B U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L R' D F' U F' R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 D B Rw2 D2 B D2 U R2 B' D' Rw F R D' R' Uw' F2 L' Uw Fw' Uw' R' U


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 18, 2021)

First Virtual Cube Success!
I wasn't familiar with the keys so I tested them during the solve which is why it was so slow, but I still did it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 27, 2021)

First 4x4 virtual cube solve!



Spoiler


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 28, 2021)

I just solved my first clock on ruwix so I decided to do virtual cube and time myself...


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15586
> I just solved my first clock on ruwix so I decided to do virtual cube and time myself...


Why is there a 2x2 though? Were you just in your 2x2 session and changed the event to clock?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Why is there a 2x2 though? Were you just in your 2x2 session and changed the event to clock?


even when I make a new clock session\


----------



## Josh_ (Apr 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 15586
> I just solved my first clock on ruwix so I decided to do virtual cube and time myself...



I made my own virtual clock around a month ago because CSTimer doesn't have one yet. It shows the time once you finish a solve.
Here is the link: https://academy.cs.cmu.edu/sharing/orchidSpider9873


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> First 4x4 virtual cube solve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that took less moves than when i solved a 3 by 3 virtual cube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Josh_ said:


> I made my own virtual clock around a month ago because CSTimer doesn't have one yet. It shows the time once you finish a solve.
> Here is the link: https://academy.cs.cmu.edu/sharing/orchidSpider9873


thanks!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-24
single: 5.54

Time List:
5.54

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-24
avg of 5: 10.57

Time List:
9.88, 12.30, (13.28), (8.40), 9.53

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-24
avg of 12: 11.83

Time List:
(6.90), 18.10, 11.84, 10.65, 9.51, 14.85, (21.53), 9.88, 12.30, 13.28, 8.40, 9.53


Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-24
avg of 100: 13.92

Time List:
21.48, 15.49, 11.97, 10.42, (23.01), 13.75, (6.41), 20.49, 14.09, 11.10, 13.66, (5.54), 10.77, 18.61, 14.71, 13.62, 15.84, 16.76, (31.02), 20.85, 20.59, 13.65, 8.50, 10.15, 16.52, 11.46, 14.80, 16.25, (23.16), 12.23, 11.38, 17.16, 11.28, 15.72, 12.13, 12.32, 15.67, (22.61), 14.47, 11.92, 14.94, 11.77, 16.13, 21.61, 11.35, 15.00, 15.37, 8.00, 12.34, 18.79, 9.93, 15.88, 12.20, (7.74), 14.26, 10.18, 12.99, 15.44, 10.16, 11.26, 21.84, (6.90), 18.10, 11.84, 10.65, 9.51, 14.85, 21.53, 9.88, 12.30, 13.28, 8.40, 9.53, 13.80, 13.74, 13.55, 22.37, 13.94, 13.75, 15.56, 12.00, 17.58, 12.09, 14.61, 14.19, (23.47), 11.41, 13.43, (7.25), 10.54, 17.12, 11.92, 17.07, 10.27, 15.77, 13.39, 7.87, 15.29, 9.95, 12.46

did a 150 vc solves
sorry don't have scrams as I cleared the session

I'm faster on vc than on real 3x3 LOL


----------



## gruuby (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm a little out of practice at this but I got a decent ao12. 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-23
avg of 12: 18.266

Time List:
1. 19.400 U2 B L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 U B' R' D' L' R U2 B2 L' 
2. 17.277 B D L F' D' L F2 R' B F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' 
3. (23.548) B' U' L2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L B' L2 B U R' 
4. 21.060 R' U' F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' F' D' F R' D R2 B 
5. 20.986 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' D2 U2 R B L2 D' R U B' D' U R 
6. (14.028) L U' R2 D2 L B U' D' L U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B R2 B 
7. 15.612 R2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U B2 L R' F' D' F2 D' U2 
8. 19.535 L2 U' R D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B L' D R U' B F2 U2 
9. 15.100 U D' F2 L2 F R U D' B F2 U2 L B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 
10. 20.125 U2 F2 R' U' D' R2 B' U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B 
11. 18.665 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R' B' D' F' L' U' L' R2 
12. 14.901 B' R' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 L' U F U'


----------



## gruuby (Aug 24, 2021)

Sorry for bad image quality lol, but I’m pretty happy with this solve. I’m not sure if it’s my PB though.


----------



## gruuby (Oct 12, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-11
avg of 5: 13.367

Time List:
1. 12.802 D' L U2 F D2 L' B' D R2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' U 
2. 12.686 U2 L' U' B2 R2 U F B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L U B2 
3. 14.614 R2 U' R2 F' D' L F2 D F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D2 L2 R 
4. (17.796) B' D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B' R U2 L' D2 U' R' U2 L 
5. (12.026) U2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' F2 L B U' F' D L B U2 B' U2

hot


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 12, 2021)

How do you get the virtual cube in cstimer?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> How do you get the virtual cube in cstimer?


The timer option. There is an option to virtual cube as your "timer."


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> The timer option. There is an option to virtual cube as your "timer."


But I can't turn it.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> But I can't turn it.


You use the keyboard. Won't work on mobile. There is also certain keys you press but I don't know any.


----------



## gruuby (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m very happy about this solve. For perspective, my physical 4x4 PB is 41.22. Idk why I learned how to do 4x4 virtual lol.


----------



## gruuby (Nov 19, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I’m very happy about this solve. For perspective, my physical 4x4 PB is 41.22. Idk why I learned how to do 4x4 virtual lol.


Sorry this is on my phone and the photo quality sucks lol


----------



## gruuby (Dec 4, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I’m very happy about this solve. For perspective, my physical 4x4 PB is 41.22. Idk why I learned how to do 4x4 virtual lol.


Just beat this with a 51.49


----------



## katcubed (Nov 21, 2022)

Hiya ! I was wondering if this thread is still active for virtual cube discussion ? I just started doing virtual cube 3 months ago and currently average sub 12 on virtual 3x3 . Would love to have discussions with fellow vcubers :]

Heres an 11.41 VC Single I did :]


----------



## gruuby (Nov 21, 2022)

Very nice solve!


----------

